
Sharks cope with levels of heavy metals in blood that would kill other animals - pseudolus
https://www.cbc.ca/radio/quirks/april-20-2019-human-brain-genes-in-monkeys-urine-archaeology-evolving-human-faces-and-more-1.5101867/sharks-cope-with-levels-of-heavy-metals-in-their-blood-that-would-kill-other-animals-1.5101887
======
lifeisstillgood
Sharks are said to have not evolved for tens of millions of years. This is
probably true of their basic physicality - they are the apex of the sea
predators - but I bet they have spent tens of millions of years evolving to
not die from all the other things that can kill you.

~~~
lqet
> they are the apex of the sea predators

Orcas are known to hunt and kill sharks [0], and afaik, Orcas have no natural
enemies.

[0] [https://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-02-04/great-white-killed-
by...](https://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-02-04/great-white-killed-by-killer-
whales-in-sa/6069168)

~~~
dexen
True, but IIRC it's more of eliminating competition or maybe even a blood
sport; sharks aren't major part of their diet[1]. Would make sense given that
heavy metals and other toxins bio-accumulate up the food chain.

I posit the high heavy metal levels is a defense mechanism for sharks: a slow
acting poison.

[1] IIRC again, orcas will leave a shark with the tail cut to just die of
asphyxiation, somebody please correct me on this one

~~~
enchiridion
I believe the article posted yesterday pointed out that Orcas will eat shark
liver, which is about 25% of a shark by weight and also very calorie dense.

------
lawlessone
makes sense, they live at the top, even before we showed up this must have
been an issue.

